# Why do you pirate?



## strata8 (Aug 1, 2009)

I recall seeing a topic almost exactly like this a while ago, but I can't seem to find it, so I'll just post this up.

Why do you pirate games/applications? Is it due to money? Laziness?

Personally, I only pirate DS games due to the absurd price of games here in Australia. Occasionally, I'll buy a game that I think is worth it (Mario Kart DS, Metroid Prime, Animal Crossing, etc, and [in the future] Scribblenauts). If I had the money, then I wouldn't pirate at all. Period.


----------



## emigre (Aug 1, 2009)

I pirate for the lulz.


----------



## Langin (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi strata itsa me from rumble Brawler! and I pirate cos I liek downloding mudkipz and gamez and movies and some more!


----------



## elimist (Aug 1, 2009)

Most things are overpriced like heck and i would never PAY for a 5 minute game


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 2, 2009)

If I don't have the money, I pirate programs. DS games I pirtate, and if I think they're worth buying I buy them, if I think they're okay but not worth paying £30 for, I don't buy them.

PC games I never pirate, I just buy them from Steam or Game, but I like Game more because you don't have to wait for the downloads





 And sometimes things are just stupidly expensive, but I couldn't pirate my MacBook so I bought it.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 2, 2009)

Just because it's so convenient. 
Waiting a month for my pre-ordered game to arrive from Japan v.s. 2 minute-download.
Or a trip to the store (which takes 2+ hours without taking shopping time into account) v.s. 30 minutes doing other things while burning a DL DVD.

If companies don't want people to pirate, they can spend more money on anti-piracy. So I intend to send out a message, something like "You didn't spend enough money on anti-piracy so you're losing money now. If you don't like this, spend more money on anti-piracy. That's business."


----------



## Chaos Punk (Aug 2, 2009)

Cuz I'm broke as hell, lol.


----------



## Midna (Aug 3, 2009)

...

Because it's cheaper? What other reason could there possibly be?


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 3, 2009)

Because maritime security in international waters if lax at best and a good pirate gets the best cargo.


----------



## DarkLG (Aug 3, 2009)

I do it for fun


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 3, 2009)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> Because maritime security in international waters if lax at best and a good pirate gets the best cargo.


Negative on that.  Lots of pirates get killed.  There was a fairly recent story about these four pirates who all got BOOM! Headshot by Navy snipers.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 3, 2009)

Prices go up, sales go down. I pirate because I can. There's always a a few words that come to mind. It's not illegal if you don't get caught.


----------



## air2004 (Aug 3, 2009)

I was the one who started the pole on piracy .....and the one that won was , if I had to pay for it I wouldn't buy it


----------



## Bridgy84 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well other than the fact i am poor i really like having all my games on one cart as i only pirate hand helds.  I don't see having like 15 little carts with me at all times as being portable ya know!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 3, 2009)

Chaos Punk said:
			
		

> Cuz I'm broke as hell, lol.



this.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 3, 2009)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I recall seeing a topic almost exactly like this a while ago, but I can't seem to find it, so I'll just post this up.
> 
> Why do you pirate games/applications? Is it due to money? Laziness?
> 
> Personally, I only pirate DS games *due to the absurd price of games here in Australia.* Occasionally, I'll buy a game that I think is worth it (Mario Kart DS, Metroid Prime, Animal Crossing, etc, and [in the future] Scribblenauts). If I had the money, then I wouldn't pirate at all. Period.


That's why I started doing it, I have around 30+ DS Games that I have and now I think I have done my part I deserve to pirate. Anyway I also did it because carrying all those games around I dropped lots of them on the train one time (Luckily I picked them all up). Another reason is because sometimes the games I want aren't in store or haven't come out in Australia yet. Though from time to time if a game is really decent I will buy it.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 3, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that was after a series of high profile heists that got an American crew held, of course that will get the perps shot.

Hundreds of these happen without incident.


----------



## Alato (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, I used to go to Wal-Mart, go to the DS section and just look through the glass and pick a few games I wanted to have, or at least play. 
I also wished that there was some system like a DS where it just has a bunch of games and you can pick which one you want to play. 
I also wished I could play music and videos on my DS(had heard of some things that could do it, like the Max Media Dock, but they were too expensive. Did consider saving for it, though).

Then I stumbled on info about the M3, did a lot of research, and ended up buying an M3 Simply, which was the best choice at the time. All those dreams came true. :]

I'm by no means wealthy, at all(hard to find a job at my age, and my parents certainly don't have a lot of money). So, I pirate DS games. Still own a few though.

Also, I don't pirate games on actual television consoles, as long as they're not a decade old.


----------



## r9delta (Aug 3, 2009)

Because I'd rather spend my money on more important shit. Of course that doesn't always apply because I still buy a lot of games too, I'd just rather know for sure beforehand that they're good ones. Keep in mind I'm not saying it's an excuse for my pirating either. I really don't care to be quite blunt.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 3, 2009)

because i don't want to waste money on the games that i play only once a week.

also, for teh lulz.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 3, 2009)

Depends what it is really.

If i want to pirate DS games...well i do it and never look back

but i tend to buy most of my Console games, and from time to time PC games.


----------



## Raika (Aug 3, 2009)

I pirate because it's fun, and that I like pirating and breaking the law and being a rebel mwahahahaha


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 3, 2009)

I do it for a few reasons:

1) Free games!

2) I'm not gonna pay outrageous prices for import titles.

3) Translations and other hacks

4) Most games that weren't a great success usually get bumped off the shelves at stores for the next round of shovelware. You try finding Tokyo Beat Down in your local Best Buy or Gamestop.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 3, 2009)

To try before importing usually when a game doesn't get many previews and available screenshots, I don't want to regret paying 60+ bucks to import a game and it sucks donkey balls.  So it's insurance in case of a terrible game that seemed good.


----------



## Placeholder (Aug 4, 2009)

I pirate the expensive things I'd never be able to afford. Take a look at the cost of these basic apps (and OS) for a PC:

Windows 7: £150
Photoshop: £615
Microsoft Office: £120

Those are basic applications I use on a regular basis. With the money I'd have to spend on those, I could buy myself all three of the latest consoles. Or I could buy myself a new computer. I could go on a nice holiday. I could hold a massive party. I could even get a car without too much trouble. 

DS games are £30 a cart. The majority of games I come across are not worth the money. If I were to have bought all the games I currently have on my MicroSD, I would have spent £3720. Ridiculous! Now, because these cartridges are so small, I would have lost around 20 of them. That's £600 completely gone, but that's a different issue... Consider what you could do with £3500 you didn't waste on half decent DS games...

Of the 109 games on my MicroSD, I have paid for about 10 of them. I don't even think they're completely worth £30. 

Computer games aren't too bad. I don't pirate them because I can buy them at reasonable prices on Steam. I've paid for 21 games on Steam. They range in cost from £3 to £20. I don't mind paying out for them because they last longer than DS games, have better graphics, and the "worlds" are much more expansive and detailed. The games would have cost a lot more to develop than average DS games.

If I was unable to pirate any of the above games/applications, then I'd just have to go without and do what most people my age do. Hang around on street corners throwing custard at buses or whatever. Businesses should just take notice of how ridiculous prices are, then we wouldn't pirate them, and the dumb poor people will buy the games rather than cans of custard.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 4, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I do it for a few reasons:
> 
> 1) Free games!
> 
> ...



5. Games that will never arrived in my country due to them being unknowns, still trying to find black sigil.

6. If i already spend a few hundreds of my saving on that darn console, like hell, i will spend 30 ~90+(i remember, my friend saw KH, 368 on sale at around 90 dollars)  on a ds cartridge and those 30 bucks cartridges are usually that retarded imagine series .... 

7. and also, i am broke as well

8~10: has already been mentioned in the thread a couple of times.


----------



## Raichy (Aug 4, 2009)

Because I can.


----------



## ricky23i (Aug 4, 2009)

because Nintendo games are mostly crappy and don't deserve my $$$$ 
I respect MS for there games they create not crappy not  I love My Pony games for wii (third pary)
Also i hate how nintendo just remakes every old game to to every single new console I sick and tired of the god damn game get some ideas and make new ones.
only pirate nintendo games but in the end i waste my verbatims on shitty games and throw them out


----------



## Domination (Aug 4, 2009)

Also cos I bought the flashcart for a reason.

And that my country is one of those countries that are hard to find games.


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 4, 2009)

To see if the game is worth the 50€ you have to spend on it.
If not, then I might buy it later when the price dropped.
And if the game truly is sh*t as hell, I remove it.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Aug 4, 2009)

Because there's not much in the stores, when you can get it from internet.


----------



## watex5 (Aug 4, 2009)

I pirate because, lets say you go on holidays, you bring your ds and a crap lode of games, and if you lose them your screwed. On the other hand if you bring a flashkart, you lose about €30 if you lose it and you have all your saves backed up...well i do anyway


----------



## YayMii (Aug 7, 2009)

i pirate for bragging rights.
"I have over 50 *coughpiratedcough* games on my Wii!" lol jk
Actually, well, I normally pirate games because I usually buy something like 1 game every 6 months, they are so damn expensive these days (I'm not paying $50 CAD for a DS game just to find that the game sucks).
I also pirate other things for 2 reasons:
1. too expensive (photoshop)
2. get stuff before released to the rest of the world (hello Windows 7 RTM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Placeholder (Aug 8, 2009)

Windows 7 isn't pirated though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They give it free on their site. Same for Office 2010. Same for Panda Antivirus. 

I basically got me a complete working system with the basics for free. (For now... Dx)


----------



## frazzledazzle (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldnt pirate as much as i do if nintendo actually brought some games out earlier over here. On the other hand i never pirate wii games


----------



## Maktub (Aug 8, 2009)

Overpriced games just as grocery is. If I could skip paying the distributors/whatever they've pulled out of their ass to make software nearly as expensive bought online as it is to buy it on a CD, I'd defly. buy more and pirate less (I do enjoy having a few original JEWELS).

Also, because there's no differente between a copy and an original most of the time. So, if I know I'm getting a great service/extra when I buy an original (i.e: battlenet) I do buy an original.

I would have bought only around 20 games from the NDS catalogue of OVER 9000 (not really, but u get the point) games after knowing what they were like. That's also why I pirate.


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 8, 2009)

1. Overpriced stuff... Seriously...
80% Of the DS's game-library sucks monkey and donkey balls...
Imagine this, Imagine that... I'd say that each company ($ony, Micro$ and the big N, etc.) should start selling homebrew dev kits/SDKs.

2. Convenience. Tell me, who really wants to take a 30 minute ride to the shops to find out the game you came for isn't in stock anymore? Or to find out that (while it is there) you lost your wallet/don't have enough money in it?

3. Half of the time I don't have enough money to buy a game, and when I do, I try to find a good one 'n buy it 'n be broke for another month (which is most of the time do enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

4. People don't want the shell out 60 bucks to find out you can't return it when it's crap.

5. It's too damn easy to pirate things. Most copyprotections suck monkey and donkey balls bigtime.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree with everything Berthenk said and also I do it because I'm cheap and I don't think wasting my money on overpriced games is going to get me anywhere. I'd rather pay for a car and more important things than games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If there's a way to get it free, ill do it.


----------



## Excellentnuke (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't have money. Or a job.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 9, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> Windows 7 isn't pirated though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're talking about the beta/Release Candidate versions. I'm talking about the full version, released to manufacturers on July 22 (the same version that will be released in October). 
The Windows 7 you pay $200 for when it officially comes out (I have it, didn't pay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Plus the Beta/RC versions have expiration dates (the RC will expire in March 2010)
About Office 2007 and Panda Antivirus, those are 1 month/60day trial versions.
Office 2010 is a very early alpha


----------



## Issac (Aug 9, 2009)

I pirate because of several reasons, but honestly I think that they are pure bullshit! (the reasons I mean)

1: I'm cheap... I don't want to pay for a lot of things cause I don't have much money to spend on games.
2: I wanna try before I buy, but it is only for "Oh I think this will be awsuuuuuuum, but reviews say it's shit"-games.
3: I want to test something and I don't want to pay full price for it for just testing it out, for example: cuebase audio software: it's freaking expensive!! and all I wanna do is try to mix a song or two, maybe record a song... but I suck at it all so I just do it for giggles... not worth spending $2k or what it is...

another one of the third one is for example crysis... I want to download it to test my new computer.... I don't want the game, not interested at all... just want to see how high I can push the settings.

4: TV series... well, they're aired on TV... and they are aired on a time when I'm still in school sometimes, so I don't see how downloading that peticular episode would hurt... or an japanese anime that isn't even translated to english (officially that is)


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 9, 2009)

With DS games, I definitely try before I buy. If I like it, I buy it when I find it cheap.
Same with PSP games, too.

I don't bother with 360/PS3 piracy. And the only other things I really download are TV episodes, and that's because Tivo or DVR service is only useful at home, and I work a lot.


----------



## Christopher8827 (Aug 9, 2009)

I pirate to try the game. If it is good - I buy it to support the developers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously, Nintendo has so much shovelware on its platforms. I remember buying loads of GBA games and almost 3/4 were crap.

What I don't like is when people buy flashcarts to rampantly pirate games. Plus - its morally wrong to pirate when its stealing.


----------



## chrisman01 (Aug 9, 2009)

You people DO realize that you're admitting you're pirates, right?  If someone from M$ or another company found this site, then found this thread... Kiss your lives goodbye, basically  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_IF_ I was to pirate games and apps, it would be because I live too far away from civilization to make the trip worth it, and since I'm going to college I have literally NO extra money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[edited for: spelling]


----------



## DarkCrudus (Aug 9, 2009)

its so easy to do these days.
for the ds - go to new egg buy a 8gb for cheap. DX for your flashcart, use google and type nds roms taa daa ya got game
wii is more complicated but again use google get a mod chip, go to a store use the $50 you were gonna use for a game n buy dvds. then just dl burn and play
360 was a lil hard too but google it up, go get dvds and if you have a drive thatll dump your own 360 games, start renting, dump, burn, play


----------



## Issac (Aug 9, 2009)

pirating is not stealing.
pirating is copying, not stealing.
I hate all those commercials in the beginning of dvd's where they compare copying a movie with stealing a car.
I think it's wrong to pirate stuff, though I do it myself all the time, just not to an extreme content, but it's wrong to call it stealing.

EDIT

Chrisman: It doesn't matter if we admit here that we're pirating, if we are... I could say I shot JFK here as well... I'm not sure, but I don't think a forum post is eligable (spelling?) in a lawsuit...


----------



## chrisman01 (Aug 9, 2009)

Issac said:
			
		

> Chrisman: It doesn't matter if we admit here that we're pirating, if we are... I could say I shot JFK here as well... I'm not sure, but I don't think a forum post is eligable (spelling?) in a lawsuit...



It's true that one post doesn't give them enough evidence to sue you, but it DOES give them a reason to get a warrent and search your computer.  THAT is how they get enough evidence to sue.

Even if you delete a file and empty the recycle bin, that file can still be found on your hard drive using special programs.  You'd have to format your hard drive multiple times to completely overwrite the evidence.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 9, 2009)

Chaos Punk said:
			
		

> Cuz I'm broke as hell, lol.


I'm with this man.


----------



## Maktub (Aug 9, 2009)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> You people DO realize that you're admitting you're pirates, right?  If someone from M$ or another company found this site, then found this thread... Kiss your lives goodbye, basically
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are they gonna do? Get into my home by exploding the door with plastic explosive, using modern siege weapons and then it'll all be smoke and SWAT agents coming through the threshold saying "DON'T MOVE!!!!"?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you think Microsoft, Nintendo, etc., are not conscious of the existence of sites like this? In fact, that's why GBATemp doesn't host OR support rom hosting anymore. And they're not responsible for the forum users' opinions, either, so...


----------



## Sephi (Aug 9, 2009)

don't have money, and it's easier to get anime and movies and all that through usenet and torrents.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2009)

Because its the smart thing to do...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, why the fuck else. Well, unless you wanna import games quicker.


----------



## Masterchamber (Aug 9, 2009)

games 2 expensive rip off

get any games i want


----------



## idklol (Aug 9, 2009)

for teh lulz

Boredom, really.  I collect things I pirate, even if I never use them.


----------



## SirAileron (Aug 9, 2009)

Because I don't have enough money to fund my endless research.

I do buy games I find worthy of my money, though. Other than that, everything's just food for when I myself start making games.

There's a lot of research to be done.


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Aug 10, 2009)

$40 for a DS game! Theres like 10 DS Games I can list that r good! OMG! Besides if Nintendo make sum gg's i might decide 2 surport the makers so do lots of other ppl!

gg = worth buyin
bg = download 4 sum reson and never play again LOL


----------



## YayMii (Aug 11, 2009)

Issac said:
			
		

> I hate all those commercials in the beginning of dvd's where they compare copying a movie with stealing a car.
> I think it's wrong to pirate stuff, though I do it myself all the time, just not to an extreme content, but it's wrong to call it stealing.


I saw this spoof somewhere about those commercials, thought it was funny, so here it is:




But it turns out, you actually can download a car. Mitsubishi had a promotion about downloading a Mitsubishi Colt:
Promotion Info
You would download images of parts of the car from torrents, about 30 files in all, spread throughout hundreds of websites, 
then you print out the parts, and assemble the car. The first to download all the parts and assemble the car, received a brand new Mitsubishi Colt.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 11, 2009)

It's motherfucking free.


----------



## jazvdb (Aug 12, 2009)

Still under parents control >.> ( You have no idea)

So yeah, free stuff


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 13, 2009)

To enjoy what's already available.


----------



## rbug2006 (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't pirate. I think, IN MY OWN OPINION, that it is stealing. Now, that being said, the universal logs can not be deleted. This means that someone, somewhere, has a log. FBI, CIA, stuff like that. They know exactly what you download. This is the reason that threats against the President, even just jokes about killing him is taken very seriously. Here is an example of the universal logs.

A man is serious about killing the Pres. He emails his buddy and scopes out a plan. Then they both delete the Email and the logs. Guess what? Universal logs can track back for years. The Government catches on and arrests the men. Though there was no PHYSICAL evidence, they were still caught.

Me? I at least set my bar-of-standards higher than any pirating thief. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't stop you, but I can warn you. There may be members of this site that are with the FBI. You can never know.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 17, 2009)

Saves me LOADS of money...i mean DS games are £30!! They're just not worth that much money!


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 17, 2009)

rbug2006 said:
			
		

> I don't pirate. I think, IN MY OWN OPINION, that it is stealing. Now, that being said, the universal logs can not be deleted. This means that someone, somewhere, has a log. FBI, CIA, stuff like that. They know exactly what you download. This is the reason that threats against the President, even just jokes about killing him is taken very seriously. Here is an example of the universal logs.
> 
> A man is serious about killing the Pres. He emails his buddy and scopes out a plan. Then they both delete the Email and the logs. Guess what? Universal logs can track back for years. The Government catches on and arrests the men. Though there was no PHYSICAL evidence, they were still caught.
> 
> ...



I don't think they care too much about a pirated game and music unless they are being sold for financial gain then you have problems.  Of course any threats against the government will be tracked and reported, everyone knows that.  I also doubt there's FBI here maybe someone from a gaming company like Nintendo of course the big 3 know we exist, that's why no roms can be on this site.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 17, 2009)

Saves me money, and that way when I don't like a game it's not like I wasted my money or anything.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Obviously so I can brag about the fact that I pirated something to my friends, what else? Duh.
> 
> "Hey, I just recently bought BioShock off Steam yest-"
> "HEY FAGGOT I GOT THAT GAME FOR FREE HOW DOES IT FEEL KNOWING YOU SHELLED OUT $20 WHILE I GOT IT FOR FREE?"


Haha that's right about the best reason I've ever heard


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 18, 2009)

saves money and im not really gonna pay for a game which i finish in like 5 minutes so yeah...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 18, 2009)

You wouldn't pirate a car.... who writes that crap? Yes I would if I could.

I don't download because I'm poor. Actually I am poor, but I choose what to buy and what not to buy based on intelligent choice.
35 dollar Tamiya model in 1/48th scale, can't be downloaded, gotta buy it if I want it.
They're great kits, I've already bought 15 in the last 12 months. It's not like I don't have money Nintendo, I just ain't throwing it away.
Nintendo DS game, nearly guaranteed to be crap, no sweat I will download that and ensure I know if it is crap or not first.
Since I bought my DS in 2005-2006 I have bought a few games and Nintendo has released what nearly 4000 titles?

Nintendo, if you want me to stop downloading your games, take some fucking pride in your name and refuse to license all but seriously well made games. Stop being such a console whore.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

Hitsuagaya said:
			
		

> saves money and im not really gonna pay for a game which i finish in like 5 minutes so yeah...


You mean something like Metal Slug?


----------



## awssk8er (Aug 18, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Obviously so I can brag about the fact that I pirated something to my friends, what else? Duh.
> 
> "Hey, I just recently bought BioShock off Steam yest-"
> "HEY FAGGOT I GOT THAT GAME FOR FREE HOW DOES IT FEEL KNOWING YOU SHELLED OUT $20 WHILE I GOT IT FOR FREE?"



Lol. I do that all the time.

Mostly to save money, and to try out games that aren't worth buying.
Also, I find it fun to hack stuff.

Edit: Also, for the DS, I got really tired of carrying around a ton of games.


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 19, 2009)

yes way easier with a ds cart


----------



## GenesisX (Aug 19, 2009)

1. I want to save money during this time of crisis! (Maybe)
2. somewhat easier..
3. I'm not doing anything seriously illegal(i'm only downloading games and putting it on an SD Card not uploading roms/movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
4. If i paid for it, i can do it


----------



## redact (Aug 19, 2009)

why not?


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 19, 2009)

I pirate for the good of mankind.


----------



## ralph9994 (Aug 19, 2009)

because i have no money so i download all the things. whos going to spend 1000 euros on photoshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wel and its not stealing in any way. (its legal in the netherlands as long you dont upload stuff)

you wouldn't download a car or somthing


----------



## Anteo (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm broke, you can't really find retro stuff to buy in stores, you can't find certain movies in certain countries, I'm an asshole


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Aug 19, 2009)

I buy a lot of games, but sometimes I'll pirate a game in order to avoid selling my gold chains for money because I'm a true gangster who lives on the streets. Quite literally on the streets.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 22, 2009)

just to check the games out and to decide which games are worthy to be bought


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

i pirate for one simple reason...because i can.I can easily go down to the store and buy the game if i wanted but why should i when i can get it free?I can just stay home download games,movies & music and not spend more then my monthly internet bill,you just can't beat that when it comes to saving money =D.


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 22, 2009)

Who pirates on GBAtemp? NOONE BECAUSE THIS IS A NO PIRACY SITE. *cough*


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

Primenay13 said:
			
		

> Who pirates on GBAtemp? NOONE BECAUSE THIS IS A NO PIRACY SITE. *cough*


the topic says nothing about pirating on GBAtemp...its about why you pirate in general...


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Sep 22, 2009)

Because i have no money. Seriously, im waiting until i can buy a printer which can print real world objects molecule by molecule. Then i shall wait for suped up PC torrents and try and print em out.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

Balrogs.Pain said:
			
		

> Because i have no money. Seriously, im waiting until i can buy a printer which can print real world objects molecule by molecule. Then i shall wait for suped up PC torrents and try and print em out.


lol when that happens people will start to print out their own money =P


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 22, 2009)

i pirate because my dad makes me (he did not want me paying $30 for a game every other month since i get bored of them fast)


----------



## Rayder (Sep 22, 2009)

Because I can.  No other reason.



			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> i pirate for one simple reason...because i can.I can easily go down to the store and buy the game if i wanted but why should i when i can get it free?I can just stay home download games,movies & music and not spend more then my monthly internet bill,you just can't beat that when it comes to saving money =D.



That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## neveras (Sep 22, 2009)

I pirate because it's what I've always known. I grew up in a household where it was rampant.
Old mix tapes, bootleg tapes. Our first version of windows and the first games I ever owned.. all Pirated.
I got a ps1 for christmas and guess what. It had a modchip installed and my parents got all my games from a guy at work at 5$ a pop.

So I grew up around piracy and was raised in a house where hell it's just acceptable.
I've been doing it ever since. Only know I get everything myself.


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

Cuz I'm one cheap son of a bitch.


----------



## updowners (Sep 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Law (Sep 26, 2009)

because of videos like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUCyvw4w_yk


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 26, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> because of videos like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUCyvw4w_yk



Oh hell! What the crap is up with that? Don't Copy That Floppy?  DP (Digital Protector)!


----------



## joshua-.- (Sep 26, 2009)

because i can


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Sep 26, 2009)

something to do when i dont have homework


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

because i can get stuff for free.


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2009)

Money. DS games are $70 here. Wii games are $90. 

And convenience. I like having all my games on one card and not having to worry about where all my cartridges are.




			
				Law said:
			
		

> because of videos like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUCyvw4w_yk



Hmmm, according to MC Double Penetration there, it's only piracy if I _sell_ games. Well I don't. That must mean I'm not pirating, eh?


----------



## updowners (Sep 26, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap they made a sequel. Btw, I recommend watching the original, way funnier.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 26, 2009)

I pirate because I like to feel the cool breeze and mist of saltwater against my face as my hair blows. Seagulls calling me above, telling me the stories of loot, treasure, fame, and fortune. The feeling of running your sword through some redcoats gives you that adrenaline rush you need to go kill the next redcoat. And heavens forbid I go against Captain Ishmal and his Brits, I'll make sure to take his eye out and chop off his leg, so he can feel the way I did. With the help of the Somalians, it shouldn't be too haaarrrrrrgggghhhhd!

Oh? Internet piracy?


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

PSA's discouraging piracy. Classic!


----------



## giantpune (Sep 26, 2009)

shit.  this is easy....

if it's free, it's for me.


----------



## knigitz (Sep 26, 2009)

Not everyone has access to demos, and if you rent a game, and enjoy it enough to buy it, you're already spending more than the game actually costs. (rental + actual purchase)

So the only option is if you don't want to spend extra to rent the game beforehand is to hope your friends have it and you can try it, hope the store has it on demo that day so you can try it, or buy it blindly.  You can't return a game after you buy it, at least not here.

Also, games are very overpriced.


----------



## BilliePop (Oct 17, 2009)

Because I'm impatient and can't wait for my paycheck.

I still buy games, but I pirate more. ; 3;


----------



## Sao Mortel (Oct 17, 2009)

Because if everyone does it; why not me? If someone tell you they have never pirated anything they are just plain lier. 
Life is made that way and its GOD that is responsible for it. It makes everyones lifes better including authors of pirated stuff.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 18, 2009)

So i don't have to cycle three miles to get a game 

now I can get as many as I want without leaving the house


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm 16. I'd much rather be spending $30-60 for a new ipod or to get rid of this shitty mickey mouse tv with the ears as speakers. Not to mention I don't have a job. Thanks for the offer, but you ain't making me buy games anytime soon.








failure at it's finest. not my room btw. this is obviously a weeaboo's headquarters.


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 18, 2009)

I pirate because I am not a millionaire yet.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 18, 2009)

to become a millionare you pirate that way you save alot of money

I.E Steve Jobs probably illegally downloads Windows programmes


----------



## crono999 (Oct 18, 2009)

I pirate to prove that rapper wrong, and it worked!!!!

This rapping freak made this movie like what??? 20 years ago!!!! Only more and mutch more people are making backups now, and well they don’t sell floppy's anymore (the rapper is right on that) but games and software is more sold then ever!!!!!! Xbox360, wii and ds are all hacked console's but they sell a hell lot more software for them then the ps3 that not hacked yet, so copying that floppy(cd/dvd) isn’t killing the game and software industry!!!!

The real reason I download games is to check them out and play them early, if I like them I buy them. That why I have over 100 real xbox360 games, ps3 just 20, mostly because multie platform games look like crap on ps3 and because you can’t check them out. And don’t see play the demo!!!! Anyone remember haze???? The demo is great   so you buy that crappy game only to discover its only level one that’s great, after that you free yourself from your suit and change the whole fantastic game (so far) in one piece of shit, if I could have checked it out in a good way, I would never have bought haze!!!!


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Oct 18, 2009)

Because im used to pirate stuffs....heck ive been pirating since i was a kid!!


----------



## SonicRax (Oct 18, 2009)

I only pirate due to a lack of sufficient funds for getting every game I want.
If I DO have enough money to get a game that I want though, I'll probably just go out and buy it. (¬¬)


----------



## Range-TE (Oct 18, 2009)

to me, because well.....  lack of decent stores here ! (even gamespot stores are all pirated here) (except for the consoles/hand held it self and accessories)


----------



## Splych (Oct 18, 2009)

Things are overpriced, it is free.

But then again, if it is ever cheaper or I got the money, I will get it.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 18, 2009)

Raising a family of several kids is hard on my mother who raises on her own. It's a way to save money so she doesn't have to worry about buying me any games. Plus, some of the games end up being garbage anyway so she doesn't waste any money.


----------



## Raika (Oct 18, 2009)

I posted here before that I pirated because I didn't have any money. Well but now I have some (maybe for 2 games) but I pirate because I feel like it, COS A PIRATE IS FREE!


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 18, 2009)

Games cost to much now.someone shouldnt pay $40-$60 dollars for a game that might suck.also 100 pack of DVD-Rs are like $10 here compared to $60 for 
one game


----------



## basher11 (Oct 18, 2009)

i use to buy games. my mom was tired of buying me games so she said to me "your getting a flashcart so we can save money"

i would seriously buy the games i have on my memory card. i'm just not old enough for a job YET. i still have a year left. and the fact that i dont have money.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> to become a millionare you pirate that way you save alot of money
> 
> I.E Steve Jobs probably illegally downloads Windows programmes



Haha! Steve Jobs most likely does! He does hate Microsoft.......so BitTorrent for him!


----------



## Advi (Oct 18, 2009)

Because video games are overpriced. I actually think warez makes it more fun in a sense.

I still buy my music from Napster, though.


----------



## Capt.Pwnage (Oct 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> because i don't want to waste money on the games that i play only once a week.
> 
> also, for teh lulz.
> 
> ...




all those. and because i can


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 18, 2009)

because I don't have the money to spend on games that I will only play 5 minutes and because I like to test the games before they get to the reatail stores...!!


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 18, 2009)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> because I don't have the money to spend on games that I will only play 5 minutes and because I like to test the games before they get to the reatail stores...!!


Well and truly agreed.


----------



## Adr990 (Oct 18, 2009)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> because I don't have the money to spend on games that I will only play 5 minutes and because I like to test the games before they get to the reatail stores...!!


Agreed.

Plus, since I wanna review all new games, and even those which I don't like. I actually download some games yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But after a review may never be played again.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 18, 2009)

the only games i buy is PS3 games......
atleast till someone finds a hack for it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



because my mom gets mad everytime i want an expensive game.heck she was happy when i got a flashcart,swap magic,got homebrew on the
wii,and burn ps1 games and do the swap trick on ps2.


----------



## Soulshine (Oct 18, 2009)

For me, it depends on some games.
If it's Pokemon, I'll ask my friend to buy it for me. XD I'm 21, and it feels kinda weird.
Just recently, I haven't been buying, but pirating because some of DS game cover are a bit child like style. If I have a PSP, I don't think I would pirate at all. I want to buy a PSP, but with college and assignments.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2009)

Soulshine said:
			
		

> For me, it depends on some games.
> If it's Pokemon, I'll ask my friend to buy it for me. XD I'm 21, and it feels kinda weird.
> Just recently, I haven't been buying, but pirating because some of DS game cover are a bit child like style. If I have a PSP, I don't think I would pirate at all. I want to buy a PSP, but with college and assignments....
> 
> ...



Ask a friend............ask a friend...................ask a friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------------------------------------------------
I pirate because I can and won't mess with games that I'll play with for a day then never play again. And because it's FUN!


----------



## Burnedmagix (Oct 19, 2009)

Because I hope to plunder ships and loot their treasure.


----------



## shito (Oct 24, 2009)

because i live in Brazil (you don't want to know how much we pay for a ds game)


----------



## asdf (Oct 24, 2009)

I pirate because I don't have the money to pay for games. Simple as that.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 24, 2009)

Burnedmagix said:
			
		

> Because I hope to plunder ships and loot their treasure.
> This.
> 
> QUOTE(asdf @ Oct 24 2009, 10:10 PM) I pirate because I don't have the money to pay for games. Simple as that.


Oh and this too.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 24, 2009)

I pirate Ds games cause of the price

in my local store PSP games are only £10.00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not gonna pirate PSP


----------



## iFish (Oct 24, 2009)

i just do it to ds games but i do buy them some thime


----------



## Sir VG (Oct 24, 2009)

For me, it's kind of a mix of reasons.

Most of my sets are simply for collecting.  I don't play most of the older games and some systems I don't play at all (like the MSX).

Some of mine are for watching tool-assisted speed runs, or playing games on emulators when I'm away from home.  Or I'm at home, but using save states is considerably easier.

And sometimes it's because I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 24, 2009)

Before I got a flashcart, I bought all the DS Games that i wanted, and that were around 9 or 10 games.
And almost every game here in Germany costs around 40€, so for 10 games that would be 400€,
and that is quite money :/.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah same as above it is to expensive to be a law abiding gamer.


----------



## nico445 (Oct 24, 2009)

Because it's cheap and original games are to expensive for me. back when i was little had a gba but games were very expensive so i didn't have many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i started to learn about downloading (already used kazaa since i was 7/8 years old lol) then got a nds and about a year later a flashcard.
and now i'm pirating for al my consoles. wii/psp/nds and pc games.. only game i'm going to buy is bioshock 2 since i want to be able to play the multiplayer .


----------



## HottSushiz (Oct 25, 2009)

I pirate because here in New Zealand, Nintendo DS games, or any games for that matter except for GBA. They will run you about $70.00 - $110! And i don't really want to spend $300 just for 3 games, i could buy another DS. xD


----------



## mattsaysfooey (Oct 25, 2009)

Not only am I almost totally broke right now - I also have BILLS.
Car insurance, credit cards to pay off, student loans to pay off and if I can't play it with a mod/burnt copy 
or pirate it then I wouldn't play it all. I have bigger responsibilities then giving people in the same field as me money.

Still love you guys though - keep up the good work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I'd much rather run and do what "I" want with my purchased hardware then what
"They" want me to do with it. Using my own homebrew and homebrew released by others quite
often surpasses what Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo have to offer me.


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 25, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> I pirate because I don't have the money to pay for games. Simple as that.


i agree with you there


----------



## outgum (Oct 26, 2009)

Simply because i cant afford it, plus i dont have to leave the house to do it, we pay enough money in taxes anyways >_>


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 30, 2009)

I only pirate older systems that are no longer in production. For current gen system, I buy the games.


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 18, 2009)

Because the eye patch gets the ladies.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 2, 2009)

cuz I'm balding and I gotta waste my moneyz in hair regrowth formulas and stuff


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 2, 2009)

im a poor child that cant buy games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also my internet spped is liek 1.5mbit(160-180kb/s) so it takes forever to dl


----------



## Wankare (Dec 2, 2009)

cuz i live pretty far from any kind of civilization ( i live where the fastest shipping takes 2 months ) XD


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 2, 2009)

I pirate for several reasons:  Imported games/rom translations (like Soma Bringer), the fact that I don't have to carry physical reiterations of the game on my person, music/e-reader functions on the pirated stuff, and the fact that it's darn cheaper than going to EBgames for my games fix.

However, I will buy games that I really like.  The last few games were:  Pokemon Platinum, and I'm planning to shell out some cash for Atelier Annie as well.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

I pirate for a few reasons, one being I am poor as all hell and never have the money for new games
The second my town never seems to get any of the good games, I always have to travel like half way across the state to get them or hope the Gamestop a few towns away has them.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 3, 2009)

i pirate for emulation of old systems mostly (sega, mame, nes etc..)

for current games, i try out and delete if i don't like its gameplay, keep if im broke for the month, buy if i can afford and worth my €! ^^


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 3, 2009)

apathy


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

I pirate because i like it


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 3, 2009)

Chaos Punk said:
			
		

> Cuz I'm broke as hell, lol.


same here!!!!!


----------



## Lotos (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't have a job.  I do tend to buy the games I can't put down though (with the exception of The Legend of Starfy, which I will buy when I get a job).  Rhythm Heaven, haven't picked it up since the first day or two that I have downloaded it.  Same with Fossil Fighters.  I also pirate the games I missed out on, retro or that I can't find on the shelves easily.  Phoenix Wright I can't find at the stores around here and I missed out on Electroplankton.

I also pirate to rip sprites.  Most of the games I already have (so I know what to look for when ripping).  The Pokémon games for example; I believe we have one of each version in this house, with the exception of green.  My sister has Sapphire and Pearl in her possession, my mom technically owns Red, and I own the rest.  I don't think I'm costing Nintendo any money from downloading those.

Still, I know it is wrong, but Optimum hasn't said anything about it to us yet (my girlfriend's brother on the other hand got a Cease and Desist).


----------



## fice3717 (Dec 11, 2009)

i do it for the free media


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 11, 2009)

Keeps my wallet from burning and having a hole in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways yeah I'm broke, don't have a job, etc.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 11, 2009)

i do it so i can tell my friends
"*STFU NOOB* u paid for yurz game and i didn't!"


----------



## VashTS (Dec 11, 2009)

for retirement, who needs cash if you got 50,000 video games and social security.  gubment gon take cares of me


----------



## 67birdman (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't mind buying games, but most games aren't worth it.
Plus, its easier just getting the games from the comfort of your own home!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Because I can


----------



## zeromac (Dec 28, 2009)

Cos i can


----------



## Trulen (Dec 28, 2009)

I HAVE money to buy a game or two every month and a half.

I just want to spend it on something else.


----------



## C175R (Dec 28, 2009)

My question is
"why not?"
If you can get something for free why would you pay for it?


----------



## Davess (Dec 28, 2009)

Because, I Was Born A Fucking Pirate

10


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 28, 2009)

We all dont want to spend money!
Laziness!


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 28, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Keeps my wallet from burning and having a hole in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mine already does, but it's old.


I pirate because I'm poor and can't get a job. My parents rarely give me an allowance for cleaning the house (I'm supposed to get $60 a month, but my dad says we can't afford it, of course we can't afford it, he keeps spending the money on gun parts!). How else am I supposed to buy things? I'm lucky I can feed my hamsters and keep their cages clean! I don't pirate Wii games though, DS games are fine and I do buy the games I really like eventually. Harvest Moon games, Monster Hunter, and Pokemon. Sometimes Zelda, Zelda's been going downhill for a while though.


----------



## smash_brew (Dec 28, 2009)

i have this overwhelming need to have everything. It's like i have ocd when it comes to wii games. If only you could pirate the accessories.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 28, 2009)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hunting or.....






.....


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 28, 2009)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get any money a month. Only money I do get is the change ... a few cents a day.


----------



## Phazon13 (Dec 28, 2009)

cause I wanna play some games and I can't buy all of them. Bought ac2, metroid prime trilogy and zelda spirit tracks and dl'd and played mario and luigi 3 and resident evil darkside chronicles


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 28, 2009)

i don't want to spend £40 on a DS game when a ps3 game cost the same amount, it's robbery.

example £40 for mario and luigi browser story £40 for latest ps3 game on the high street, how do they work that out? DS games should be cheaper.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Dec 29, 2009)

Because I can, and it's free!

(Maplestory's slogan)


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 29, 2009)

Because every game in australia is to overpriced im from tasmania and its even more expensive here due to lack of competition, i have legitiment copies of 55 PS2 games 32 DS games and 20 wii games.


----------



## Dead End (Jan 2, 2010)

Because there are tons of Games i want but is useless if i buy it,beat it then hardly play it when im done.
then sell it for less then I payed for >


----------



## Kirah (Jan 2, 2010)

I pirate EVERYTHING haha, im not even kidding.
Windows 7
FL Studio 8 Producers Edition
Sonar 9 Producers Edition
Adobe CS4 Collection
Dozens of VSTs and applications
movies, songs, tv shows?
ds games -.-

i guess alot of it is due to money, im so poor its ridiculous. If I was rich and had an endless supply of money, I would support the companies. Simply put, I dont, and most people dont for that matter. And if im still able to enjoy myself with the programs I want by simplying downloading and cracking, why not?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Kirah said:
			
		

> I pirate EVERYTHING haha, im not even kidding.
> Windows 7
> FL Studio 8 Producers Edition
> Sonar 9 Producers Edition
> ...



Lol, I pirate the same stuff.


----------



## Jan1tor (Jan 2, 2010)

I had a friend back in the Amiga days who pirated a LOT, were talking thousands of disks. He had the FBI come to his home one day. They didn't care that he had software on his computer. All they were concerned about is if he had porn or not. Thank goodness he didn't have any. They let him keep his games.


----------



## 5% (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Kirah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Likewise (Except Sonar 9), Lol.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Jan1tor said:
			
		

> I had a friend back in the Amiga days who pirated a LOT, were talking thousands of disks. He had the FBI come to his home one day. They didn't care that he had software on his computer. All they were concerned about is if he had porn or not. Thank goodness he didn't have any. They let him keep his games.



Ha ha!


----------



## Dead End (Jan 2, 2010)

Kirah said:
			
		

> I pirate EVERYTHING haha, im not even kidding.
> Windows 7
> FL Studio 8 Producers Edition
> Sonar 9 Producers Edition
> ...


Yea it sounds like me also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just wanna know how to Pirate FL Studio (i want it sooo badly im stuck with FL Studio 8 Demo)


----------



## Kirah (Jan 2, 2010)

asterion said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Sonar 8 xD
i was going to go for 8.5 when it came out, but it seemed like a hastle and to be honest there is nothing I would change :]

And FL studio 8 Producers Edition was really easy to get up and running...then agains its probally been over a year since i downloaded it -.-

EDIT: Just pirated Guitar Rig 3 and Amplitube, trying some guitar effects out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its nice knowing that $400 VSTs are available for free at the click of a button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im going to hell -.-


----------



## joshua-.- (Jan 2, 2010)

because i can


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Because every game in australia is to overpriced


So true. So, so true. :/

That's why I pirate!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why everyone pirates!


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHEY YOU'RE AUSTRALIAN TOO!
/wave


----------



## boof222 (Jan 3, 2010)

same reason as my fellow aussies up there


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

boof222 said:
			
		

> same reason as my fellow aussies up there


All aussies have the same in common, we are poor bastards.


----------



## Talaria (Jan 4, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> boof222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget the people from across the ditch, same here


----------



## updowners (Jan 4, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH ME TOO


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 4, 2010)

I do what I want cuz a pirate is free, I am a pirate! For explanation, see here
And I pirate because I don't have enough money to buy all the great games that I wanna play.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 7, 2010)

When it comes to certain games, ill download it even when i have the game or have preordered it but not got it yet. Then i still use the downloaded version out of not wanting to dump stuff. Also for games im not sure of.


----------



## Sanoblue (Jan 7, 2010)

i pirate because im a poor a$$ lol... naw 

i cant afford to dump hundreds into my gaming...
honestly i love collecting games... i have about 2000 games 
and about 20 or so systems.

due to the age of some of the media they break easy

so i pirate to save money 
buy the games when they are cheap 
presurve the the games i have and to remind me which ones to buy

so i archive all my games as they are released in backup form 
as i buy i trash the backups if they arnt that fun to play
or if the game has gained my utter respect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i keep the disc in mint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  play the backup to death


----------



## Sanoblue (Jan 7, 2010)

but i ask you guys.... am i crazy to pirate to amass the collection as backups then buy as i go?


----------



## asdf (Jan 7, 2010)

sanoblue said:
			
		

> but i ask you guys.... am i crazy to pirate to amass the collection as backups then buy as i go?


Of course not. You buy the games you truly want. I do it all the time.


----------



## Sanoblue (Jan 7, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> sanoblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good lol my room is exploading with gaming stuff lol i need a bigger room


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 7, 2010)

I pirate games because my mom is feeding 6 people by herself and has no money to support my gaming needs. If it helps (more like a "whatever floats your boat, retard" type of thing), I only pirate DS games. I feel kinda bad about it, but there's just no money fluctuating and my games get real boring sometimes.

I barely play the games I pirate though, honestly. I've only been playing Henry Hatsworth recently. My L button is 100% unresponsive now, so I have stopped playing that too, I guess. I wanna buy stuff from the shop!

On my Supercard, I usually play retro games, play music, or watch videos. I have homebrew, but they're basically filler for now.

When I get a job I want to dump all my legitimately bought games onto my SuperCard.

EDIT: Does anyone else feel bad for the game designers, at least? I do. But I don't feel sorry for someone like Reggie. I only feel bad for the lower employees and the ones who make the games.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 8, 2010)

I pirate because I feel like it.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 8, 2010)

I pirate because there are few games worth owning, and because I'm often strapped for cash.  That, and because I feel like it.


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2010)

I "preview" games to find out if I like 'em, If I don't I won't buy them. Does anyone here not pirate?




Spoiler



Never said what happens to the ones I _do_ like


----------



## Gore (Jan 8, 2010)

I pirate because it's faster (in most cases), freer, and easier.


----------



## Porobu (Mar 5, 2010)

because I can and I dont have lots of money to buy games


----------



## nando (Mar 5, 2010)

i don't.


----------



## stuffnflufff (Mar 7, 2010)

I pirate because I'm a super poor uni student. I had to sell stuff just to buy an AK2i.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 7, 2010)

too many games, cant spend that much money on all. i buy some, pirate rest


----------



## Salax (Mar 7, 2010)

I use it to see if games are any good. If they are, I buy the real one. If not, *delete*.


----------

